# Pine Essential Oil Combinations



## GraceDarlingSoaps (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear Fellow Soapers, It's GraceDarling Soaps from Cape Town, South Africa back after a long break. I ordered Pine EO, thinking it would smell like a pine forest but it smells like antiseptic toilet cleaner. Does anyone have any suggestions what other EO I could combine with it to improve the smell or should I rather abandon it ?


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 18, 2016)

If you smell a fragrance oil or essential oil in the bottle, it's not fair to the scent. They often smell awful OOB. 

Test a drop or two on a strip of paper towel or paper coffee filter. Sniff right away, record your opinion. Sniff the scent at 30 minute intervals for a couple of hours. See what you think at that point.

Also it can be helpful to use a FO or EO in a small test batch of soap to see how it does in soap.

But I have to say from my experience with this type of EO that I'd use pine EO as a blending ingredient, not just by itself. Ideas -- rosemary, lavender, citrus (but they're not lasting in soap), fir or juniper, cedarwood, resins such as frankincense or myrrh.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 18, 2016)

I've never used Pine EO, but I have used FOs that smelled like toilet cleaner OOB and smelled much better in soap. I agree with Deanna - put a drop on a paper towel or something. Once the scent "spreads out" a bit and isn't so concentrated, you may like it much better.

IMO pine goes well with lots of things - wood scents, florals, citrus. For some reason I think a vanilla/pine would be great? I love love love Snow Witch FO which to me smells like pine and jasmine, so I would try it with a heavy, sweet floral.


----------



## GraceDarlingSoaps (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you both, I will do some testing on a paper towel as suggested, I appreciate your advice


----------

